# The Range this weekend, Reload Weirdness



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

So I took my girl to the range this weekend with a few new types of Ammo...

First off, I am not in the habit of shooting remanufactured or reloaded rounds, Typically have a pretty good stock of Green tip, Some black. This time however I had about 500 Rds of 5.56 Reman's. One of these rounds decided to split in the Barrel of Monkies AR. I was Able to use a pushrod to get the front half out to salvage the day but I wondered what percentage of round failures do you guys have with reload or remanufactured rounds? In the price jump how are you guys combating it to keep you your weekly range trips?

I had also purchased a good amount of .45 acp reloads from Mimic 
https://www.mimcammo.com/default.asp

I typically like to get the most practice with what I carry so I am rather use to my .45 and how it feels. However, with this stuff I was all over the place. Even the loads seemed to be packed differently from round to round resulting in a different pitch(Sound) per round. One round fired sounded more like a shotgun then a .45 and even tore the silhouette apart at the torso. I stopped firing them about 100 rounds in and wondered if anyone else has had similar experience?

At this point I had decided to stay away from reloads unless I can find a decent source per round/quality.

Any Advice on this?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Re loads can be iffy, depending on who was reloading, was this guy in a quiet room with no distraction, were his kids running around the house screaming and yelling, while the wife is burning dinner. I just stick to the bulk surplus 5.56 for my rifle, never had any issues...yet!
I get all my 9mm bulk from the range, they are the best source for my bulk ammo, they go through enough ammo that if there are problems it is easier to track down the issues that the patrons have when shooting the same stuff.

Having a shell split in your barrel....sounds like an old shell that has expanded one too many times in the past, being it's a reload! kind of like bending a paper clip back and forth, eventually the paper clip will break!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've had 1 FTFire out of about 1000 reloads,a mix of 9mm,357,and 223/556

I won't count the numerous issues loading plated lead in 30Carbine.

I try to cull questionable product and dump them into the "pull box" for later duty.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I reload my own and haven't had any type of problems with them. Maybe that's because while reloading I develop a strong case of OCD. EVERYTHING has to be perfect, and I am extremely careful. If I have any doubts I pull the bullet and dump the powder. Growing up my best friends father was ranked 3rd in the state for firing at targets at 1,000 yds using iron sights on a center fire rifle, until a friend's son did some reloading and the guy's father had a rifle blow up in his face. It damaged his eye and because of flinching his competition days were over. I am VERY serious when reloading.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The only experience I've had with factory reloads were 150 rounds of wadcutters 44 mags, I bought from either Lax, Lucky Gunner or Selway, I can't remember who, I had no problems with the ammo.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Speaking of reload weirdness, on several occasions while at the range I have turned around and found someone policing my brass as I fired it, mostly .45 acp. When I asked the last guy what he thought he was doing her replied that he was a "reloader" and .45 brass was hard to get. Who does that? When I told him that I too reload my own ammunition and didn't appreciate him picking up my brass and if he didn't stop I would speak to the owner of the range. Although he did stop, he didn't return the brass he had picked up. Now when I fire I keep checking behind be when I go through a magazine instead of just replacing it with a loaded one and continue firing.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Speaking of reload weirdness, on several occasions while at the range I have turned around and found someone policing my brass as I fired it, mostly .45 acp. When I asked the last guy what he thought he was doing her replied that he was a "reloader" and .45 brass was hard to get. Who does that? When I told him that I too reload my own ammunition and didn't appreciate him picking up my brass and if he didn't stop I would speak to the owner of the range. Although he did stop, he didn't return the brass he had picked up. Now when I fire I keep checking behind be when I go through a magazine instead of just replacing it with a loaded one and continue firing.


That's some balls. Chock it up to one more reason I don't patronize public ranges I suppose... while I realize that a lot of the rules are in place for people's safety, they basically boil down to you standing motionless, shooting at a motionless piece of paper. Way I figure, there's not a whole lot of people who will play turn-based-gun-fight with you if they're attempting to steal your car.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Notso...
Ask him if he wants your SKS brass? Mine gets flung about 20 feet in front of the weapon...

The gall of some folks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been reloading since the mid 70's.
I will not reload for anyone nor will I shoot anyone's reloads.
Never had a reload problem.


----------

